# 2004 Titan = pathetic MPG



## Chaulser (Dec 9, 2004)

The dealer impressed me with all the power and the 14 city / 18 hwy, but the sad reality is that this truck gets 14 hwy...less in town and I drive easy. I know, somebody will respond with a success story claiming just the opposite and that's expected because most people are incapable of telling the truth when it comes to mileage. But, I've talked to several service shops and other owners and nobody yet is getting even 16 hwy with this truck. 

So, save yourself the grief and don't do what I did...buy a different truck. Heck, at 14 mpg you could drive a dump truck so what's the bottom line? You can get a more truck with more power with a lot better mpg from from almost any other truck manufacturer for less $$. The Titan offers no advantage over the others other then maybe, just maybe, reliability. But, even that hasn't been proven yet. I tried to work another deal on a used Dodge Diesel from Bothum in Eau Claire, WI, but they wouldn't even consider it. I guess it doesn't mean anything to be a repeat customer so I wouldn't go there again either.

Butch


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thats why u do research whenever u buy a new car. u dont base your decision upon what the salesman tells u. hes gonna tell u what u wanna hear to get the sale. the stickers that state gas mileage are also only "ESTIMATES"


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

well did you just buy it? alot of cars get worse gas mileage when they are in their first 1000 miles. That seems to be the trend here with the Titan owners... they complain about their first few tanks of gas then as the engine breaks-in it gets better. And also anything with a v8 is gonna get sucky gas mileage... my mom's new Durango 2wd promised 14-19 on the sticker an that thing gets a consistent 12 mpg! 16 on trips at a steady 70 mph! So anything with a v8 has to be driven with alot of restraint!

later,


----------



## formula4speed (Nov 2, 2004)

V8's can be effecient, but you have to take into account that trucks are heavy, they aren't aerodynamic and many are AWD or 4 wheel drive. My 14 year old V8 firebird gets 28 mpg on the highway which isn't too shabby. But for your sake I hope your gas mileage goes up as the engine brakes in. If it makes you feel better my 3.3 V6 gets horrible gas mileage and I don't even have the V8 towing power.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

No other full size v8 truck is going to do any better and offer titan performance. Only a diesel will get better mpg. Other than the mpg, has the truck dissapointed in other areas?


----------



## werks2much (Aug 22, 2004)

abmobil said:


> No other full size v8 truck is going to do any better and offer titan performance. Only a diesel will get better mpg. Other than the mpg, has the truck dissapointed in other areas?


I agree here. I've owned lots of trucks and never gotten better than 15 MPG on one with a V8. You really shouldn't be surprised by the actual MPG...look what the truck was intended to do. You have a half ton truck rated at a 3/4 ton capacity in towing. NONE of my 3/4 tons ever got more than 12 MPG. Nissan wanted into the full size truck market and the only way to do that was make a truck that rides well, has all the options we're used to, and can tow almost every toy you can think of. New models are expensive for auto manufactures to produce and even more risky when entering a new market segment...so they had hit the market with a truck that really works. From what I've read, you've got 300+ HP, a fully boxed frame, and a GVWR of 9500 lbs....you are really looking at a 3/4 ton truck in 1/2 ton clothes. I really hope your mileage improves on the highway but I don't expect to see anything better in the city. My '01 Trooper with a 3.5 V6 only really sucks on MPG, I can pull 17 MPG on the highway if the planets are all aligned but I knew that going into it.


----------



## Chaulser (Dec 9, 2004)

*No kidding huh?*

Listen, I drove a Dodge diesel for 10 years...this ain't my first rodeo, eh? I did lots of research...lots of it. I thought with all the power, frame, towing, and "18 mpg hwy average" I figured it was a good choice. Wrong! I spent 21 years in the military and I've driven plenty of trucks with that kind of power that performed better. I know diesels...no comparison, but I also know gas motors and this Nissan sucks. It's not that great of a truck...period. Bottom line? Don't put 18 hwy on the sticker if it isn't even close...you will go to hell for lying just as quick as cheat'n and steal'n.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

My brothers dodge 1500 came factory rated at 10000 pounds towing.


----------



## bmwcarguy (Dec 18, 2004)

Chaulser said:


> The dealer impressed me with all the power and the 14 city / 18 hwy, but the sad reality is that this truck gets 14 hwy...less in town and I drive easy. I know, somebody will respond with a success story claiming just the opposite and that's expected because most people are incapable of telling the truth when it comes to mileage. But, I've talked to several service shops and other owners and nobody yet is getting even 16 hwy with this truck.
> 
> So, save yourself the grief and don't do what I did...buy a different truck. Heck, at 14 mpg you could drive a dump truck so what's the bottom line? You can get a more truck with more power with a lot better mpg from from almost any other truck manufacturer for less $$. The Titan offers no advantage over the others other then maybe, just maybe, reliability. But, even that hasn't been proven yet. I tried to work another deal on a used Dodge Diesel from Bothum in Eau Claire, WI, but they wouldn't even consider it. I guess it doesn't mean anything to be a repeat customer so I wouldn't go there again either.
> 
> Butch



How could you possibly compare ANY other truck against the titan. The titan will get you to the 18 on the hiway as long as you use they same fuel and drive consistantly the same.
more truck,more power,with better MPG for less??? Examples please!


----------



## werks2much (Aug 22, 2004)

Chaulser said:


> Listen, I drove a Dodge diesel for 10 years...this ain't my first rodeo, eh? I did lots of research...lots of it. I thought with all the power, frame, towing, and "18 mpg hwy average" I figured it was a good choice. Wrong! I spent 21 years in the military and I've driven plenty of trucks with that kind of power that performed better. I know diesels...no comparison, but I also know gas motors and this Nissan sucks. It's not that great of a truck...period. Bottom line? Don't put 18 hwy on the sticker if it isn't even close...you will go to hell for lying just as quick as cheat'n and steal'n.


Chaulser - I don't disagree with you. I hope you are able to get out from truck with out getting ripped on the price or if you wait it out I hope the truck grows on you. I'm sure you've spent way too much money on it not to be satisfied! Good luck what ever you choose.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Guys, keep in mind it's the EPA that comes up with the sticker fuel economy estimates. So this disappointment can't be Nissan's fault ... unless they gave the EPA a "special" model which may have been chipped specifically for a better fuel economy run.

Possible, but not likely.

My 6-speed Sentra's sticker numbers were 23/29 (I think) and at the end of the first year, I got 28.3mpg _average_. Changed the air filter and switched brands of oil and the thing jumped up to 31mpg _average_ for the following 6 months but has settled into an average of just over 30mpg, especially with the cold weather we are having now.

In fact, I have never failed to get better-than-EPA numbers with any car I owned. I'm sure it's a mixture of driving habits and near-obsessive maintenance.

All I can say, *Chausler* is to give it a few thousand miles to properly break-in and improve. Mileage is almost sure to go up ... but "how much?" is the question.


----------



## patvickers1 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Love my Armada*

I cannot say about the mileage on a Titan, but I have to assume it is better than my Armada. I sold my 99 Suburban as soon as the Armada hit the market. NO Compairison, better power, much better towing, overall a much improved ride. I tow a 7000lb camper and with the chevy I got 8mpg. The Armada is averaging 12mpg. I now have almost 18k on it and have been thrilled with every mile. Considering that the Armada is rated to tow much more than the chevy and it gets better mileage while doing so I feel that I got more than I planned on when I bought it. I will admit that I have never gotten over 16mpg with the Armada, but with the Sub my best was 14mpg. I too wish I got 18 mpg, but I never really thought I would. Perhaps we will all luck out and they will eventually make one with a Diesel.


----------



## redneck truck (Oct 4, 2004)

I have a 93 F150 (pics at http://ftw.truckmoxie.com/rednecktruck ) ...mileage is 6 city, 9 highway, w/ a 302 that makes something like 190 flywheel horsepower. even before i lifted it, it only got 10mpg in the city, and i have to run premium or it knocks. as for reliability, i have fixed several oil leaks, replaced the ignition coil that failed on my way to final exams (had to get it towed), an alternator, a battery, LOTS of vacuum lines, a TFI module, idle air bypass, both coolant temp sensors, an egr valve position sensor, a throttle position sensor, an o2 sensor, and a thermactor solenoid, ALL the bushings in the front end, both u-joints, both locking hubs, and the list goes on ....and it still makes a different noise every time i drive it. for having only 106,000 miles, id say that sucks.

my crappy looking hardbody truck has turned me into a diehard nissan fanatic, and, although i probably wouldnt drive a vehicle w/ a v8 again just because an inline engine is so simple to work on, id say youve got a lot of truck for a good price, and shouldnt be complaining. compared to anything american, nissan trucks are engineered SO well and have had every aspect of every part taken into consideration so well, that nothing from the "big three" can even compare. 

example: i tried to replace the bench seat in the f150 with buckets from an otherwise identical truck, only to find that i would have to drill, brace, tap, and reinforce 8 new holes in the floor pan. the floor pan was shaped differently between the two trucks, as was the c-channel reinforcement under the floor. on the nissan, i bought a pair of leather buckets for dirt cheap off ebay, pulled out the bench, and the buckets bolted right in. the installation required 4 extra bolts, which were in the floor already - i just had to remove them.

In the f150, i replaced my tach-less gauge cluster with a cluster that had a tach, and it turned out the dashes of the two trucks were wired differently (apparently one of the positives in the cluster hit one of the grounds on the harness, resulting in substantial battery draining whenever the headlights were on). in the nissan, i bought a cluster, and it plugged in and worked. end of story. 

the point of both these examples is that, comparatively, one manufacturer (guess who) takes a lot more into consideration when designing their vehicles. i am not necessarily comparing ford to dodge ..just contrasting nissan from domestic mass-production manufacturers, like chevy, ford, chrysler. id say the answer is clear: you got a great looking truck, lots of towing capability, a LOT of power, and fairly decent gas mileage. if you dont like your titan, trade it to me for the f150, and you can see what gas mileage, engineering, reliability, and power you have taken for granted thus far. Just my 2 cents...

- Bryan


----------



## Noel55 (Mar 24, 2004)

*MPG on TITAN*



Chaulser said:


> The dealer impressed me with all the power and the 14 city / 18 hwy, but the sad reality is that this truck gets 14 hwy...less in town and I drive easy. I know, somebody will respond with a success story claiming just the opposite and that's expected because most people are incapable of telling the truth when it comes to mileage. But, I've talked to several service shops and other owners and nobody yet is getting even 16 hwy with this truck.
> 
> So, save yourself the grief and don't do what I did...buy a different truck. Heck, at 14 mpg you could drive a dump truck so what's the bottom line? You can get a more truck with more power with a lot better mpg from from almost any other truck manufacturer for less $$. The Titan offers no advantage over the others other then maybe, just maybe, reliability. But, even that hasn't been proven yet. I tried to work another deal on a used Dodge Diesel from Bothum in Eau Claire, WI, but they wouldn't even consider it. I guess it doesn't mean anything to be a repeat customer so I wouldn't go there again either.
> 
> Butch



I get almost 18 on highway runs and 15 to 16 tooling around. I have a cover on the bed but got 15 to 16 all the time before that and 16 to 17 on the highway.


----------



## 97HB (May 20, 2004)

Who's the clowns that buy a full size truck for good fuel economy?? You should all be ashamed....The window sticker posts the mileage but it also states the best and worst situations for both CITY and HWY (see the small numbers below the big ones) Actually two of my buds got new Titans three months ago..one gets 16 and one gets 17...my last F150 with an asthmatic 4.6 liter v8 only got 15 with the best being 19 with a good tail wind on a nonstop 65 mph trip of 300 miles...If you want good mpg stick with the frontier which gets a whole 7 mpg better in 1/3 the truck...


----------



## NissanFamily (Jan 27, 2005)

My husband gets 14-16 mpg on his truck but...he isn't a very good driver...he drives fast and starts fast after stopping. He also only drives 4 miles to work everyday so, basically that is no highway driving. I just got a new Pathfinder last week so I'm waiting to see the mileage on it. I have yet to fill it up but the little meter says I'm getting 18.2 so far. We both have gas guzzlers but we figure we would rather drive what we want and not worry about how much money we are spending on gas. Life is to short to drive a Ford.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*NissanFamily*, with trips of only 4 miles, you are not likely to see much above the lowest estimates for your vehicle. My current Sentra SpecV used to get around 30mpg (as my post from 6 weeks ago stated) but I have since switched jobs and my commute went from 25 miles one way to 7.5 miles one way. Overall mileage dropped to less than 25mpg. 

Especially this time of year, when the vehicle is very cold, it gets less-than-optimal fuel economy. With short commutes, it never gets a chance to run very long when the engine is fully up to temp so your overall mileage can be pretty disappointing.


----------



## NissanFamily (Jan 27, 2005)

Well he has been getting that....Normally he averages 14 but sometimes he has gotten up to 16.


----------



## Hatton (Feb 3, 2005)

I average 13.8 to 14.3 in town and have never been able to get 16 hwy, close with 15.8. I enjoy using the throttle when i am entering onto a freeway or passing, so I wouldn't expect more than that. I traded my 01 frontier for the Titan that only got 15's in town and in the 18's hwy. I would trade the milage for the power anyday.


----------



## c4racer (Feb 17, 2005)

I have been getting 15mpg combined city / highway including several trips to the mountains for skiing. I haven't checked actually highway mpg, but I would guess somewhere in the 16's. Anyway, it still beats my previous truck an '01 suburban 1500, and has way more power too. Also while towing ~5Klbs I get 12mpg which is 1-2mpg better than the 'burb too. This is an LE with the tow package and lower rear gears.

Scott
'04 Armada
'04 Z06
'03 Protege5
'91 Corvette race car


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 11, 2005)

I just got mine 4wd too. So far I'm impressed, Problably only getting about 12 MPG also, but it's probably about the same if not better than my old SE Hardbody 4x4 with V6. That thing was a fuel hog!


----------



## sdkid (Mar 16, 2005)

Here is a gas mileage poll from a forum that deals only with Titans/Armadas...

http://www.titantalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21578

Click "view results", but also read the specifics to the replies. It makes a big difference as to whether you got the Big Tow package--different ratios on gears with that package means you will run at higher RPM's using more fuel for the same highway speed.

I agree with a few comments here--who buys a full-size truck for good fuel mileage? If it makes you feel better, I know a lot of people with Ford Rangers (or Mazda B-Series trucks--same thing) that are getting 15 or 16mpg tops with that trucks' V6. Might as well have the Titan (and the quality)!

SideNote---I would encourage anyone with a new Titan or Armada to read on that TitanTalk forum about rear-end differential problems. There are a number of people who have documented their difficulties with improperly lubricated rear differentials _from the factory_. Good Luck all...

sd


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Keep in mind that gas is currently oxygenated in many states. It may be in Canada as well. This generally means poorer mileage.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 11, 2005)

ok I calculated it and it got 15.5mpg Town and Freeway driving but probably 70% freeway. However I have the big town package and 4x4 and I'm still trying to hit my first 1000 miles. I gave it some good gas too to show off to my family once or twice, but I been trying not to puch it too often.

I guess never haivn gowned a good gas mileage car helps me to not notice what you all say is bad mileage heh. Maybe my next car will be a 3 cylinder geo metro hybrid so I can get liek 60mpg lol.


----------



## 01 SC CC (Apr 19, 2004)

I have an '01 SC Frontier Crew Cab and have not seen better than 17 on the hwy but average 16. I drive 25k miles a year and 95% of that is hwy miles. 76 miles round trip to work. I buy 93 octane from the same station everytime I get fuel. 

I am about to buy a new full size truck because the Frontier just doesn't perform as well as I had hoped and it has come down to either the Titan 4x4 or a Chevy/GMC Z71. In my thinking, if I can get nearly the same MPG from a truck with more power and run 87/89 octane I am saving money. A guy I work with has an '02 Z71 and claims 18 avg with the occasional 19mph and he drives more than I do. His truck has 140k on the ticker with no problems and reg maint. done.

Keep the comments comming, I am doing as much research as possible on these two trucks to make my decision.


----------



## c4racer (Feb 17, 2005)

Recent data from my '04 Armada LE:

Couple trips to the ski slopes and a trip to LA from San Jose doing mostly 80mph both netted 16mpg. I think 17mpg would be possible if you were to drive 70mph and on flat roads.

Scott


----------



## CobraGMike (Apr 5, 2005)

I have had multiple F150's all 4 wheel drive, and rairly manage better than 14.5 mpg in combined (highway city)driving. I have also had 2 Cadillac Escalades (02 and 04) and was happy with consistent 16 mpg in combination (city highway) driving. Not bad for an AWD SUV that weighs about 500 lbs more than a Titan. With that said, I'm about to purchase an 05 LE CrewCab Titan today, and will be satisfied if I can average 15 mpg in combined driving.

Side note: I have always liked Fords for the look and reliability (Never had a problem, that wasn't easily fixed under Warrenty). Liked Cadillac power but didn't like the build quality or reliabilty. Picked the Titan this time for the Power and roomy interior. And the fact that I don't see all my neighbors driving one. I live in Kansas City (Home of one of the F150 Plants). Love em, but they are everywhere. Lot's of Chevy, Dodge, Ford, buy American types around here.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

As you KNOW, here in Texaz is the GM Arlington Plant.
As the Place I work is BIG Employer and $$ to Texas, we get _cheap_ costs on any GM.
To make a long story short, 3 of the people(both male and female) I work with traded in the Z71 and Z61's for Titans.
As 1 says, even though NISSAN only gives us +5 Factory Invoice and GM is _cheaper_, A Domestic will not be seen until the Quality the NISSAN has is shown.
Nissan/Infiniti has become the #3 vehicle out in the Lot. And the LOT is *TARMAC* Big  
-



01 SC CC said:


> I have an '01 SC Frontier Crew Cab and have not seen better than 17 on the hwy but average 16. I drive 25k miles a year and 95% of that is hwy miles. 76 miles round trip to work. I buy 93 octane from the same station everytime I get fuel.
> 
> I am about to buy a new full size truck because the Frontier just doesn't perform as well as I had hoped and it has come down to either the Titan 4x4 or a Chevy/GMC Z71. In my thinking, if I can get nearly the same MPG from a truck with more power and run 87/89 octane I am saving money. A guy I work with has an '02 Z71 and claims 18 avg with the occasional 19mph and he drives more than I do. His truck has 140k on the ticker with no problems and reg maint. done.
> 
> Keep the comments comming, I am doing as much research as possible on these two trucks to make my decision.


----------



## NissanFamily (Jan 27, 2005)

CobraGMike....where do you plan on buying your Titan? We also live in the KC area and got ours from McCarthy in Olathe. We liked their customer service so much we ended up buying my Pathfinder from them less than a year later.


----------



## CobraGMike (Apr 5, 2005)

NissanFamily said:


> CobraGMike....where do you plan on buying your Titan? We also live in the KC area and got ours from McCarthy in Olathe. We liked their customer service so much we ended up buying my Pathfinder from them less than a year later.



I started out shopping at McCarthy in Blue Springs, not much of a selection. Had some online bidding between State Line, and Jay Wolfe. Ended up at Jay Wolfe due to larger selection, and easy negotiation. Ended up at $50 over invoice minus $1500 rebate, so $1450 below invoice on anything Titan on the lot. Didn't like State Line, lots if incorrect/miss-information...don't trust them. Purchased 2005 4x4 Titan LE Crew Cab with Big Tow and floor mats on Tuesday. Wife and kids love it. :thumbup:


----------



## KellyJoe (Apr 30, 2005)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Great site!! 

Many may not believe it and that's okay, but it's true. My last attempt at the best mileage I could get was 17.58 mpg. It was 100% city driving. 320 miles on 18.2 gallons. I never let the tach get over 2000 and never went over 60 mph. I don't have to mention how difficult it was to do this to any Titan owner. I'll probably never do it again. :thumbup: I have an '04 XE 2WD king cab. Airaid Quickfit CAI. Airaid throttle body spacer. Flowmaster cat back. 17000 miles on ODO.


----------



## louis Truckster (Dec 27, 2004)

*Titan Gas Mileage*

Chttp://truckgadgets.com/fuel.htm check out this link. may be a way to save at least a little fuel.


----------

